
Russia Carried Out ‘Stunning’ Hack of Encrypted FBI Communications: Report - onetimemanytime
https://www.thedailybeast.com/russia-carried-out-stunning-hack-of-encrypted-fbi-communications-report
======
blaser-waffle
Article is just a 1 paragraph blurb that links to a Yahoo News Article,
located here:

[https://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-russia-carried-out-a-
stunni...](https://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-russia-carried-out-a-stunning-
breach-of-fbi-communications-system-escalating-the-spy-game-on-us-
soil-090024212.html)

Sounds like it was deep and far reaching, and happened under Obama -- which
makes sense how they can then push a likely-compromised-asset like Trump to
the fore.

------
ijiiijji1
That depth of hack... the potential is large that it was also an inside job,
e.g., another Robert Hanssen.

